# Mountain Lion ?? Dawson Forest??



## SSgt Wilbanks (Nov 29, 2009)

I was doing a bit of scouting today getting ready for the hunt. Saw something that looked like a Mtn lion. I Tried to get a pic of him but he was moving too quick. Just wondered if I am seeing things or is it possible to have one there?


----------



## stickslinger76 (Nov 29, 2009)

Anything is possible.


----------



## irocz2u (Nov 29, 2009)

verey  possible  rumers  are  they  relesed  12  up  there


----------



## Roberson (Nov 29, 2009)

I was hunting yesterday about 100 yrds behind my house in some thick, brushy pines, sitting on the ground with my crossbow, and I saw what I thought was a small doe moving through the woods, but when it came out it was the biggest dern cat I've ever seen, and I've seen a few bobcats up close. this one was as big or bigger, but with a very long tail. He was kinda brownish.


----------



## shawn dooley (Nov 29, 2009)

i lived in dawsonville  for a long time  and have seen things like that and have herd stories form the oldtimmers  bought them being there and around the falls    so who knows


----------



## Throwback (Nov 29, 2009)

Hundreds if not thousands of them across the state. 

Black ones make up about 50% of the population. 

T


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 30, 2009)

Throwback said:


> Hundreds if not thousands of them across the state.
> 
> Black ones make up about 50% of the population.
> 
> T




That depends on how you calculate the percentage.  If you base it on the number of calls reporting a black cat versus a regular mtn lion, I think the percentage is closer to 75% being of the melanistic variety.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2009)

hayseed_theology said:


> That depends on how you calculate the percentage.  If you base it on the number of calls reporting a black cat versus a regular mtn lion, I think the percentage is closer to 75% being of the melanistic variety.



Quite true old chap. 

T


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes! You very well could have seen one. I have never posted regarding Mountain Lions because of all the negativity regarding the subject. 
There are at least 2 that roam the Coosawattee area around Carters Lake in Ellijay, I have seen the tracks and my Father who lives in the area has seen them on two different occasions in the last year. Many of the "experts" here will tell you they do not exist in Georgia but as far as the Mountain areas they do.


----------



## injun joe (Nov 30, 2009)

And they don't exist in LaGrange either.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 30, 2009)

Throwback said:


> Hundreds if not thousands of them across the state.
> 
> Black ones make up about 50% of the population.
> 
> T



You ain't right


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Nov 30, 2009)

QUITE A FEW DOUBTERS STILL OUT THERE SO THE BEST THING TO DO IS SHOOT ONE IF YOU SEE IT


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2009)

injun joe said:


> And they don't exist in LaGrange either.



I saw an entire pride of them crossing the road in front of the mall last friday. 

T


----------



## oliver 42 (Nov 30, 2009)

coosawattie area xxxxx222222


----------



## robertyb (Nov 30, 2009)

I saw Bigfoot leading two on leashes.


----------



## Craig Knight (Nov 30, 2009)

been going up there since I was a little boy hunting and just goofing around, work next door to it and deer hunt all around it. Never seen tracks or anything else anywhere to prove there is or ever has been any. Got trail cams all around our work property/hunting property, got pics of dogs, deer, coyote, big bobcats, but no mtn lions. We do have a couple of very large bobcats, one is about knee high.


----------



## DeepweR (Nov 30, 2009)

if the man said he saw a mt lion, all i can do is say....cool!!!!!!!


----------



## injun joe (Nov 30, 2009)

Throwback said:


> I saw an entire pride of them crossing the road in front of the mall last friday.
> 
> T



Proof's laying on the ground.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2009)

Craig Knight said:


> been going up there since I was a little boy hunting and just goofing around, work next door to it and deer hunt all around it. Never seen tracks or anything else anywhere to prove there is or ever has been any. Got trail cams all around our work property/hunting property, got pics of dogs, deer, coyote, big bobcats, but no mtn lions. We do have a couple of very large bobcats, one is about knee high.



It's a WITCH!!

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zrzMhU_4m-g&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zrzMhU_4m-g&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>

T


----------



## 2-shot (Nov 30, 2009)

They're there or at least they were several yrs ago.


----------



## Axe (Dec 1, 2009)

Crack kills......lol


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 1, 2009)

> i lived in dawsonville for a long time and have seen things like that and have herd stories form the oldtimmers bought them being there and around the falls so who knows



Dawsonville is a pretty cool place, definitely has some History, Myths, Legends, Government Area 51 type stuff.......alot more than just "Wild Bill from Dawsonville"!  I think I heard they even have a Nudist Colony(Never went though)
  If you have never been to Dawsonville, go there, get a big fat greasy burger from that Pit Stop place(forget the name).........ask a local if they have ever seen one of them big cats.........enjoy.


----------



## Coastie (Dec 1, 2009)

SSgt Wilbanks said:


> I was doing a bit of scouting today getting ready for the hunt. Saw something that looked like a Mtn lion. I Tried to get a pic of him but he was moving too quick. Just wondered if I am seeing things or is it possible to have one there?



Nick, Where the heck have you been, haven't seen you in a dogs age!! Stop in at the check station during the hunt if you have a chance, I'll be working noon to 8PM Wednesday and Saturday and 8AM to 4 PM Thursday and Friday. As for the possible Mountain Lion sighting, PM sent.

Jim


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 2, 2009)

What you mean PM sent..You seen it to? I wanna see it!!


----------



## Craig Knight (Dec 2, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> What you mean PM sent..You seen it to? I wanna see it!!



I'd love to see it too.


----------



## SSgt Wilbanks (Dec 2, 2009)

Coastie said:


> Nick, Where the heck have you been, haven't seen you in a dogs age!! Stop in at the check station during the hunt if you have a chance, I'll be working noon to 8PM Wednesday and Saturday and 8AM to 4 PM Thursday and Friday. As for the possible Mountain Lion sighting, PM sent.
> 
> Jim



I came back in '06, but it was short lived. had to return to the sandbox again, and then again. Its like my 2nd home now. i didn't get a chance to hunt between my rest stops. I am back now for good I hope. Working as MSG at one of the Consulates. Just have to wait and see on Pres. Obamas Afghani build up. I will come by tomorrow after the morning hunt to catch up with you.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Dec 4, 2009)

Why didn't you get some pics of the tracks? Did you look for tracks?


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Dec 5, 2009)

Did not have my camera with me at the time.

Some of the post's on this forum never cease to amaze me!
Whatever happened to taking a person for his word?

You experts are amazing, always the first to doubt someone, always the first to correct someone and always the first to pat yourselves on the back!

Im glad you are here!


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Dec 5, 2009)

Lonnie in the mountains said:


> Did not have my camera with me at the time.
> 
> Some of the post's on this forum never cease to amaze me!
> Whatever happened to taking a person for his word?
> ...




I wasn't asking you about pics? And I'm sure there is a big cat or two in Ga. I doubt they know about state boundaries.


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Dec 6, 2009)

deepwoodshermit said:


> I wasn't asking you about pics? And I'm sure there is a big cat or two in Ga. I doubt they know about state boundaries.



My response was not aimed at you 
I am the last person in the world that would make up any kind of story at all! It's really no big deal, I just do not understand some people on here accusing others of not telling the truth.


----------



## chadf (Dec 6, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> What you mean PM sent..You seen it to? I wanna see it!!



X2.  I wanna know! Pm me coastie!!! Or you micheal if you hear something!!! Those hills hold some creatures!


----------



## squirrelhunter912 (Dec 6, 2009)

I have only seen one and that is in the Blue Ridge Mountains in North Carolina but I have known people who have seen them in Paulks Pasture about forty years ago and in Browntown about a year ago so they are out there


----------



## droptinegirl1 (Dec 7, 2009)

My husband and I have both seen one on the 20 acres that we hunt in Danielsville. We thought it might be gone until we heard it scream while we were in the shooting house together last week. I believe we have plenty of them in Ga. Before last hunting season I would have laughed at you. I did laugh at my husband last year when he told me he saw one until I came within 25 yrds of one at the end of deer season last year. I also saw it during bowseason this year while I was sitting in my blind, I put my bow down and got my camera but it was gone before I got my camera on and zoomed in. So it is definitely sticking around. All the years of living here and I never would have thought they would be here. The DNR is going to have to change their take on this soon. I also saw several bobcats in one day a couple of weeks ago and they were tiny compared to this cougar.


----------



## Bkeepr (Dec 7, 2009)

My friends up in Waleska swear that they are up there.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 8, 2009)

If it weren't for those pesky vandal proof panther filters manufacturers put on every game camera we would have evidence by now!


----------



## RLFaler (Dec 8, 2009)

I saw a Silverback in Smyrna.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 8, 2009)

People want to see something bad enough..They probably will see it one day!! Mind plays tricks on them


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 10, 2009)

They den in them underground bunkers!


----------



## Eric Lewis (Dec 10, 2009)

*Ga. mountain lion article*

Here is an interesting article from the AJC....

http://www.ajc.com/news/mountain-lions-on-the-111249.html





The discovery that a cougar killed last year in Troup County came from a population of Florida panthers begs a question that biologists hear all the time: 

Top news around the Web 
.Are lions loose in Georgia? 

State and federal biologists are skeptical. Big cats, they say, vanished from Southeastern forests decades ago, driven out by that encroaching species, Homo sapiens. 

But others are convinced that panthers are among us. The big cats, they say, are the blur on the darkened roadway, the rustle in grassy pastures, that soft-walking something in woodland shadows. 

That’s what a deer hunter in Troup County saw Nov. 16. He was sitting in a tree stand, waiting for a buck to come by, when something unexpected padded into the clearing: Puma concolor, an American mountain lion. He killed it. 

The unnamed hunter, whom officials are not prosecuting for shooting the protected animal, contacted the regional offices of the state Department of Natural Resources in Fort Valley. Biologist Charlie Killmaster remembers the moment. 

“I got a page [on the cellphone], ‘Reference cougar, Troup County,’ ” recalled Killmaster. “I thought, ‘Aw, it’s another one of those.’ ” 

“Those,” as in erroneous sightings, phoned in by nervous hikers or hunters. Killmaster and every other DNR biologist in the state had taken those calls before. Probably a big dog, Killmaster thought. 


‘Not impossible’ 

But you cannot dispute 140 pounds of furry evidence. What the hunter showed law enforcement officers was a stunning creature — 88 inches from nose to tail, tawny and muscled, about 4 years old, beautiful. 

The surprised officers gave the carcass to Killmaster, who took it to the Southeastern Cooperative Wildlife Disease Study in Athens. Veterinarians there performed a necropsy that led to a surprising conclusion, announced last week. 

The male panther’s genetic makeup showed it had come from Florida panthers. A subspecies of the American mountain lion, the panthers are endangered and protected by state and federal laws. An estimated 100 to 120 live in South Florida, about 600 miles south of Troup County. “That’s as the crow flies,” said Killmaster. 

As the panther walks, it’s closer to 650 miles. To reach the Georgia county, about 75 miles southwest of Atlanta, the panther may have followed river corridors north, looking for terrain he didn’t have to share with other male lions. 

Biologists, a skeptical lot, note that lions rarely travel so far — but they can. The record trek for an American cougar, set several years go by a restless youngster out west, is 663 miles. 

The Troup County wanderer may have gotten tired of sharing space with his peers and lit out for unknown territory, suggested Paul Souza, a South Florida field supervisor for the  U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service. 

“While it’s unusual for panthers to be seen that far north,” he said, “it is not impossible for a young male to travel so far.” 

And perhaps they have traveled farther than that. 


‘Know what I saw’ 

Daylight was an hour away on a late-May morning when Chad Nichols of Braselton drove his ’95 Buick Riviera onto the roadway. The headlights illuminated two lanes reaching into the darkness. Nichols settled in for his commute to Kennesaw, where he supervises sales of sports nutritional supplements. 

The creature came from the right. It bounded into the glare of the Buick’s headlights and seemed to kick its rear legs. It was dark brown, long, soon gone with a flick of its tail. 

“I know what I saw,” said Nichols, 36. “There is no doubt in my mind.” 

A sheep? That’s what he first thought. But sheep aren’t that big. 

Dog? Not a chance. 

Bobcat? An avid hunter, Nichols knows one when he sees one. 

“It was a cat,” he said. “A big cat.” 

Word got around. A lady shopping at the nearby BP told Nichols’ neighbor that something had been foraging in her trash — a cat, she suspected. Nichols posted a notice on a Braselton community blog, warning folks that a cougar might be prowling the woods near their homes. 

DNR biologist Scott Frazier, who works in the department’s Gainesville regional offices, began getting calls: Something ran across the road; something gutted a horse. 

The department set roadside traps; they remained empty. Specialists looked at the dead horse; it appeared to have died, then was ravaged by something — wild dogs, perhaps. 

Frazier and others took calls, investigated ... and still are waiting for conclusive proof that a cougar stalks where children play and guys grill off their decks in the hills 50 miles northeast of Atlanta. Paw prints, cat droppings: That would convince him. 

People who don’t need convincing note that federal officials in the late 1980s introduced a strain of Texas panthers to the woodlands close to Georgia’s Okefenokee Swamp. The cats adapted well during the experiment, which concluded when officials removed the panthers in the early 1990s. 

But did they get them all? 

Frazier has been hearing reports about lions and other unlikely creatures since coming to DNR’s Gainesville office four years ago. 

Some are even legitimate. 

A few years ago, someone called and said they had an alligator in their pond. Frazier, who is trained in these things, investigated and announced: A gator was in the pond. 

But a cougar? 

“I would say it’s possible,” he said. “But it’s not probable.”


----------



## deerhunter09 (Dec 11, 2009)

I am baffled as to why so many don't believe there are any in Georgia. Even in states that have verifiable populations, it's rare to actually see one, they are very elusive.
 I am originally from Nebraska, and the same controversy was going on there and now they have been documented in the state.
  I actually hope they are here, I would love to see one out in the woods.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 12, 2009)

I've always wondered why no one has ever seen an albino panther/cougar/mountain lion. 

T


----------



## Resica (Dec 12, 2009)

Lonnie in the mountains said:


> My response was not aimed at you
> I am the last person in the world that would make up any kind of story at all! It's really no big deal, I just do not understand some people on here accusing others of not telling the truth.



You're kidding right? Have you seen how many people on here have no problem with dishonesty? I'm not implying you are dishonest.


----------



## FishinMech (Dec 21, 2009)

I have never seen one but I can just about bet my life that there are in d-ville and in talbot and all around them parts. There is just to much evidence for there not to be and to many people saying they seen them. I mean back a long long time ago we had elk in this state. Why cant we have a mtn lion.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2009)

FishinMarine09 said:


> I have never seen one but I can just about bet my life that there are in d-ville and in talbot and all around them parts. There is just to much evidence for there not to be and to many people saying they seen them. I mean back a long long time ago we had elk in this state. Why cant we have a mtn lion.



Actually, Georgia never had a resident elk herd. North Carolina and Tennessee did, but if Georgia did, it was just a transient wanderer, up in the very top of the state.

Lions and buffalo, yep. Elk, `fraid not.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 21, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Actually, Georgia never had a resident elk herd. North Carolina and Tennessee did, but if Georgia did, it was just a transient wanderer, up in the very top of the state.
> 
> Lions and buffalo, yep. Elk, `fraid not.


Where did you read this? I've saw GA did have a Elk heard but FLA AND AL didnt..


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Where did you read this? I've saw GA did have a Elk heard but FLA AND AL didnt..





The archealogical record, William Bartram, along with various subjects. I use to spend a lot of time in libraries, doin` research on such stuff, in my free time.


----------



## Resica (Dec 21, 2009)

RMEF thinks they were in Georgia.


http://www.rmef.org/AllAboutElk/ElkRange/


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2009)

Resica said:


> RMEF thinks they were in Georgia.
> 
> 
> http://www.rmef.org/AllAboutElk/ElkRange/



I see that, but as I stated, the archaelogical record doesn`t support it. If they were here, the Native Americans would have utilized them, and the remains would show up in the middens, along with bear, deer, and everything else they hunted. There has been only a trace amount of elk remains found in far northwest Georgia, right up against the Tenn border.


----------



## Resica (Dec 21, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I see that, but as I stated, the archaelogical record doesn`t support it. If they were here, the Native Americans would have utilized them, and the remains would show up in the middens, along with bear, deer, and everything else they hunted. There has been only a trace amount of elk remains found in far northwest Georgia, right up against the Tenn border.


Maybe they're diggin in the wrong spots. just kidding.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 21, 2009)

I think we have ELK in GA myself.. We have Mt lions and black panthers and big foot..Why not Elk?????


----------



## Craig Knight (Dec 22, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> I think we have ELK in GA myself.. We have Mt lions and black panthers and big foot..Why not Elk?????



did you get into too many chemicals at the treatment plant???


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 22, 2009)

May have but I bet I can get more pics of elk in GA than you can Mt. Lions or Black Panthers


----------



## Craig Knight (Dec 22, 2009)

:=GA DAWG;4415930]May have but I bet I can get more pics of elk in GA than you can Mt. Lions or Black Panthers[/QUOTE]

I bet you can get more pics of anything  faster than you can a mtn lion or Black panther in Ga.


----------



## dylankd22 (Jan 3, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> QUITE A FEW DOUBTERS STILL OUT THERE SO THE BEST THING TO DO IS SHOOT ONE IF YOU SEE IT


western cougars are protected might be one of them be careful shooting it


----------



## sanford_james (Jan 3, 2010)

Several Mtn Lions were released in Dawson Forest so i believe ya saw one.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 3, 2010)

sanford_james said:


> Several Mtn Lions were released in Dawson Forest so i believe ya saw one.



really??? when did this happen?


----------



## sanford_james (Jan 3, 2010)

honestly... It was around a year ago or so. DNR released them to help control the deer population in Dawson Forest which makes no sense at all to me when they should just have more hunts. But apparently they have killed some livestock as well from what i heard. I do have a picture on my phone of one that was was taken by a trail camera near the flint  on the Upson and Talbot County line.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2010)

sanford_james said:


> honestly... It was around a year ago or so. DNR released them to help control the deer population in Dawson Forest which makes no sense at all to me when they should just have more hunts. But apparently they have killed some livestock as well from what i heard. I do have a picture on my phone of one that was was taken by a trail camera near the flint  on the Upson and Talbot County line.



Who told you that DNR released them in Georgia?


----------



## Throwback (Jan 3, 2010)

sanford_james said:


> honestly... It was around a year ago or so. DNR released them to help control the deer population in Dawson Forest which makes no sense at all to me when they should just have more hunts. But apparently they have killed some livestock as well from what i heard. I do have a picture on my phone of one that was was taken by a trail camera near the flint  on the Upson and Talbot County line.



I heard the moon was made of cheese. 

Post the pic. bet you it's the one that has been killed all over the united states.

T


----------



## Throwback (Jan 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Who told you that DNR released them in Georgia?



Let me get my pipe out......



T


----------



## Throwback (Jan 3, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> May have but I bet I can get more pics of elk in GA than you can Mt. Lions or Black Panthers



They'd get pics too if they'd just hold still....

T


----------



## sanford_james (Jan 3, 2010)

cant figure out how to get it off my phone to the web... hey dont kill the messenger this is just what i have been told.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2010)

sanford_james said:


> cant figure out how to get it off my phone to the web... hey dont kill the messenger this is just what i have been told.



Well, who told you?


----------



## Throwback (Jan 3, 2010)

sanford_james said:


> cant figure out how to get it off my phone to the web... hey dont kill the messenger this is just what i have been told.



send it to your e-mail address from your phone instead of a phone number. Then save it to computer and post it. 

Let me guess. It's a panther in front of a feeder with a Big old Buck in it's mouth and if you look closely there is a cursor from a computer on the screen. 

T


----------



## sanford_james (Jan 3, 2010)

a Dawson County officer. Dont mean its entirely true but thats what has been told to alot of locals.


----------



## sanford_james (Jan 3, 2010)

lol that is the picture i have so once again it may be hoax lol


----------



## Throwback (Jan 3, 2010)

sanford_james said:


> lol that is the picture i have so once again it may be hoax lol



It's been credited to about all of the states that DON'T have a cougar population on various boards. 

T


----------



## sanford_james (Jan 3, 2010)

oh i see. well thanks for clearing it up lol. Like i was just told that. THanks for telling me how to get the photo off my phone  though. been trying to figure that out for a while now.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 3, 2010)

no problem. Spotlite enlightened me on that pic trick a couple of weeks ago. 

T


----------



## sanford_james (Jan 3, 2010)

ill try posting the pic up anyway but i never noticed the cursor until you just said it.


----------



## sanford_james (Jan 3, 2010)

Here it is. The Famous Pic.


----------



## SWbowhunter (Jan 4, 2010)

irocz2u said:


> verey  possible  rumers  are  they  relesed  12  up  there



There is RUMOR that the world is flat, you all in on that one too?


----------



## ngaduckhunter (Jan 4, 2010)

I live right beside the Burnt Mountain tract of Dawson Forest. I had a big black cat on my deck one night in the early spring of 09. It was in the trash eating shrimp hulls. It may have been a couger/mountain lion. Ive been calling it a black panther cause thats what it looked like, but all wild cats have the potential to be black. The cat was bigger than my labrador. I was 4 feet from the cat, i know it was a big cat and nothing else. It slinked off the deck and was 100 yards gone in 2 strides.
I have 2 different friends who have both saw big cats around the mountain here. One friend saw a big black cat, the other saw a Couger with 2 young'ns.
My theory is wild cat or An illegal pet cat that was released or escaped and has the intelligence to survive. Cats are smart man. I favor the pet cat theory since it was brave enough to get on my deck, then in the screen porch then into my garbage to eat BBQ shrimps remains. I should have kept the bag with the claw marks in it, but at the time it was kind of a mess.
Wild cats, big wild cats are %100 in our woods.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 4, 2010)

Yep,They did turn em out on Dawson Forest to control the deer population BUT now they have ate all the TURKEYS!!!! Aint no use in any of ya'll coming up here to turkey hunt..They done been ate


----------



## Brassman (Mar 18, 2010)

There's at least 1 cougar in the Dawson Forest area.  A friend of mine had been hearing the cat at night on his property.  My friend took an 870 & went out slow moving in the rain in the woods one afternoon.  After about 5 hours, he found 1 track.  This was within the last 2 mos.  'Nuff said.


----------



## meatseeker (Mar 22, 2010)

Coastie said:


> Nick, Where the heck have you been, haven't seen you in a dogs age!! Stop in at the check station during the hunt if you have a chance, I'll be working noon to 8PM Wednesday and Saturday and 8AM to 4 PM Thursday and Friday. As for the possible Mountain Lion sighting, PM sent.
> 
> Jim



Maybe someones holding out info


----------



## EEFowl (Mar 22, 2010)

159 counties in Georgia.  There are at least two people, just on this board, in each county that claim to have seen them.  Therefore there has to be a minimum of 318 cougars in Georgia alone.  Twice the known population of Florida panthers.
No one in Georgia ever gets a confirmed picture of one or sees one outside of a glimpse in low light conditions.  Georgia needs to trap some of these things and cross bread them with the Florida panthers so the ones in Florida will be smarter and not get their endangered selves killed like they do.  Ours are clearly exponentially smarter than the Florida panther.

EF


----------



## Henpecked (Mar 22, 2010)

Lions are even living around Atlanta.  You can hear them groaning at night in the area around Grant Park.  That's not too far from the Gold Dome and Turner Field!  Lions in downtown?  Who knew?  It's true!  Ask anyone who lives down there.


----------



## kotchman (Mar 22, 2010)

bfriendly said:


> If you have never been to Dawsonville, go there, get a big fat greasy burger from that Pit Stop place(forget the name).........ask a local if they have ever seen one of them big cats.........enjoy.



I think you're talking about the pool room

I've got several people at my church that live in the dawson/north forsyth area and a few say they've seen a lion or two


----------



## Craig Knight (Mar 22, 2010)

EEFowl said:


> 159 counties in Georgia.  There are at least two people, just on this board, in each county that claim to have seen them.  Therefore there has to be a minimum of 318 cougars in Georgia alone.  Twice the known population of Florida panthers.
> No one in Georgia ever gets a confirmed picture of one or sees one outside of a glimpse in low light conditions.  Georgia needs to trap some of these things and cross bread them with the Florida panthers so the ones in Florida will be smarter and not get their endangered selves killed like they do.  Ours are clearly exponentially smarter than the Florida panther.
> 
> EF



 now thats funny!! Ours are so smart that people cant even get pics of tracks.


----------



## 027181 (Mar 29, 2010)

Craig Knight said:


> now thats funny!! Ours are so smart that people cant even get pics of tracks.



I think most big cats would be in very rremote places where no one would have a camera, theres got to be one or two of them they dont know the state boundaries


----------



## fishndinty (Apr 28, 2010)

I remember hunting in a remote stretch of the National Forest north of Rome, and I was about 4 miles from my jeep at dusk. I honestly could hear noises like something was stalking me from above on the ridges I was walking.  It was not an echo, and it terrified me.  I've lived in Cali, and that kind of stalking is classic mountain lion behavior.  I had my gun at the ready the whole way back to the car.  Never could get a bead on the stalker.

Fortunately, they prefer bikers and joggers


----------



## killa86 (Apr 30, 2010)

i love skepticism. i was standing with my father in the woods behind my home in white county in the year 2000 showing my dad the property when i told him not to move and we watched one walk by us down the hill at 30 yards no mistaking what this was. the rest of you can believe what you want. there was nothing in the way it was not a blur, not moving through the tall grass just walking at a normal pace scared the hokey pokey out of me.would have reported it but no one would have believed me anyway. would like to shoot one but dont want to end up in jail.


----------



## FX Jenkins (May 4, 2010)

Brassman said:


> There's at least 1 cougar in the Dawson Forest area.  A friend of mine had been hearing the cat at night on his property.  My friend took an 870 & went out slow moving in the rain in the woods one afternoon.  After about 5 hours, he found 1 track.  This was within the last 2 mos.  'Nuff said.



Nuff for you maybe, but not nuff for some, and never nuff for several others...


----------



## ted_BSR (May 5, 2010)

Throwback said:


> It's a WITCH!!
> 
> <object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zrzMhU_4m-g&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zrzMhU_4m-g&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
> 
> T



I have seen "very small rocks" float!  LOL


----------

